# FREE Pipe tobacco!!!!! WOOT!!!



## Scott M

Pipe Show Online seems to have this deal worked out with Altadis U.S.A. . I registered (in the "GET FREE STUFF" area) about 3 weeks ago, and today I recieved *16* 1.5 oz samples of *(ALTADIS)* pipe tobacco.

11 are aromatics:
Irish Creme
Almondine
Montego Bay
Wild Cherry
Dutch Masters Cherry Cavendish
Rum and Maple
Classic Vanilla
China Black Vanilla Burley
China Black Whiskey
Blue Note
Mixture No. 79

5 are a mixed selection
Fox and Hound
Night Cap (not Dunhill's)
China Black Fine Cured
Dutch Masters Cavendish
Midnight Smoke

I'm not really into aromatics. In fact, the only one I'm really interested in is the Fox and Hound. HOWEVER, this might be of benefit to someone who wants to try them.

Cheers!

Scott"yes,IDOlookgifthorsesinthemouth"M


----------



## croatan

Cool, thanks. I'm not much on aromatics but free stuff is cool.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks for the link. I'll be looking forward to trying some new pipe tobaccos!


----------



## Moglman-cl

Thanks Scott. Sounds like a deal.


----------



## cmiller

Ok, I registered, now I'll have to dig up a pipe. Or 2 to have a seperate one for the aromatics. Given my budget I'll likely go with the Missouri Meerschaum


----------



## Don Fernando

awesome!

Thanks Scott!


----------



## LSU_Stogie

I signed up a couple of days ago, anyone know how long it should take for the tobacco to be sent?


----------



## czartim

I have a friend who swears pipes are better than 'gars. I'll have to sign up too and see what this friend of mine is thinking. Now, where do I sign up for a free pipe?


----------



## cameroncouch02

Not into Aromatic's, but I really appreciate the link man. I did sign up.


----------



## cameroncouch02

cmiller said:


> Ok, I registered, now I'll have to dig up a pipe. Or 2 to have a seperate one for the aromatics. Given my budget I'll likely go with the Missouri Meerschaum


Whatever gets the job done bro. Check out Ebay. They always have killer deals.


----------



## Scott M

LSU_Stogie said:


> I signed up a couple of days ago, anyone know how long it should take for the tobacco to be sent?


On some other pipe boards, the consensus is between 1 and 5 weeks. Apparently the samples are shipped out in batches as a number of people receive them within the same 2 or 3 day time frame.


----------



## itstim

I signed up for this around the time Scott first posted his message. Today I received my package of pipe tobacco. Wow! What a lot of tobacco!

In the package are 1.5 oz samples of:

Tobacco Galleria:

Blue Note 
(Burley, Virginia, and Green River tobaccos with a delightful aromatic top flavor)

Irish Creme (self explanatory)

Almondine (self explanatory)

Night Cap
(A Perfect After Dinner Smoke Flavored with Cordial Spirits)

Rum and Maple (self explanatory)

Wild Cherry (self explanatory)

Classic Vanilla (ditto)

Fox and Hound
(A Traditional mixture of Red Virginia, Turkish, Barley, Latakia and Perique)

Midnight
(All Black Cavendish Tobacco, Extra Mild)

Montego Bay
(Golden Virginia and Mellow White Burley topped with New England and Jamaican Rums)

Three Star China Black:

Fire Cured
(Toasted Cavendish and Oriental Mellow Fire Cured Leaf)

Vanilla Burley
(Light Burleys and Oriental, A Sweet, Flavorful Vanilla Base)

Whiskey (fairly self explanatory)

Dutch Masters:

Cavendish Smoking Tobacco (flavored with Kentucky Straight Burbon Whiskey)

Cherry Cavendish

and finally...

H. Sutcliffe Mixture No. 79
(A Mild and Aromatic Smoking Tobacco)


----------



## IHT

nice to see you post again, itstim.


----------



## cameroncouch02

I rec'd mine today.


----------



## Mister Maduro

Got mine today, nice package with alot of different blends.


----------



## vwman18

I got mine today also. Man, that is a LOT of tobacco!


----------



## Foz

Very cool, thanks for the link


----------



## Don Fernando

i got mine on the 29th as well...

holy COW there is a lot of tobacco!

how long do you guys think that this will last before going stale?


----------



## Scott M

I had some Blue Note yesterday afternoon from the stash I got, (a sort of vanilla-rum kinda thing), and it was a little too wet to finish the bowl, (buncha drippy wet dottle left at the end). Shoulda let it dry out a little. It's been stored in a large ziploc bag since I received them. 

So... at least a month. 


And it takes three licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop. 


Just as an aside.


----------



## cosner63

I received mine on Thursday. Ordered a pipe on Friday.


----------



## Warhorse545

I kept seeing this thread and decided what the heck. I signed up for it.

Thanks for the link.

Stacey


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I got mine the other day also. Was amazed at the amount of tobacco. I have tried two of the floavors: Rum and Maple/Night Cap
Both were nice smoke and pleasent to the smell. I did experience some of the moisture also. Will let them sit for a little bit and see wat that does.


----------



## cmiller

Mine showed up today (Jan 3). Now I just have to scare up a pipe  I haven't smoked a pipe since college and only stopped when I accidentally broke the stem off my pipe and was too cheep/poor to buy another :r


----------



## croatan

Mine came today. I have no idea what I'm going to do with all these aromatics  I may be buying a throw away pipe to try 'em.


----------



## vwman18

So far I've only tried the Irish Cream. I had a hard time keeping it lit, but I left it out for a bit to dry out. We'll see how it smokes after that.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

Got mine yesterday and fired up a bowl of the Three Star China Black Whiskey in my meerschaum. It was a mild, cool smoke with decent flavors. After dinner I filled my Karl Erik with the Fox & Hound. Burned very good and was a solid traditional English blend. Had lots of good Perique & Latikia flavors but not overpowering. 
I was hoping for more English type blends as I'm not a big fan of the super sweet tobaccos, but it's going to be fun giving them all a try! Heck of a deal.


----------



## Nooner

JUst ogt mine in today - I don't even remember ordering it, but I'm sure I did(or one of you guys ordered it for me)... and MAN! Talk about overpowering! There is a ton of tobacco in that box! The box looked smallish, and didn't feel too heavy, but once I opened it... WOW!

Now I had been out working on the Jeep, and I might be a little bit dehydrated, but I couldn't take the smell... I had to put the stuff in the back of the closet with the door closed(to both the closet and my office) or I was at risk of getting sick... there is just too much aromatic stuff... I'm guessing some of it is going to be over the top aromatic. I need to rehydrate...

thanks for the tip Scott, I can't wait to try some new stuff!


----------



## czartim

I got mine a couple days ago. I too had forgotten about signing up for it. I didn't realize just how much tobacco it took to measure up to 1.5 oz. I need to get a pipe, but I just spent a good chunk of my savings on my dad's birthday gift, so I guess I'll be heading down to Walgreen's this evening for a $4 cob.


----------



## joshua-cr

czartim said:


> I got mine a couple days ago. I too had forgotten about signing up for it. I didn't realize just how much tobacco it took to measure up to 1.5 oz. I need to get a pipe, but I just spent a good chunk of my savings on my dad's birthday gift, so I guess I'll be heading down to Walgreen's this evening for a $4 cob.


I've never smoked a pipe myself, but just signed up for this and was planning on doing the same thing just to give it a whirl.

There was actually a guy smoking a pipe outside of the building I work in the other day and as I walked by I got a waft of that smoke and thought to myself "damn that smells good, I gotta try that some day"


----------



## Jeff

Nooner said:


> There is a ton of tobacco in that box!


Thought the same thing when I opened mine.  At first I couldn't think what was in the box because I hadn't ordered anything recently. Then as soon as I cut the tape and opened it up I instantly got a woosh of pipe tabacco smell.


----------



## WillyGT

yeah I also signed up to see try new stuff, but didnt give a thought of how much 1.5oz was. when i got the package i realized it was A LOT! haha, it is a pretty big stash, and several of them smell really good. Thanks for the link


----------



## Warhorse545

I am still hoping mine shows up soon,


----------



## Jeff

Just tried the Blue Note this afternoon. Not bad at all. I think it is a tad moist though as its hard to keep going.

Next will be the Fox and Hound. Anyone else have reviews of this sampler to give?


----------



## vwman18

I've tried the Fox & Hound, its not bad. Its a basic English blend, plenty of Latakia.


----------



## smokinmojo

vwman18 said:


> I've tried the Fox & Hound, its not bad. Its a basic English blend, plenty of Latakia.


I took a pouch (minus one bowl) and mixed it with 1/4 oz squadron leader and 1/4 oz nightcap. (PIF from DrSLove)

I absolutely love it. The squadron and nightcap are great alone, but the combo brings down the intensity. Leaving a cool smoke with the dark flavors I love.

F&H is "ok". It just needs a little help in the strength and flavor dept.:w


----------



## WillyGT

I tried the CHina Black Vanilla Burley last night and it was really nice. VERY sweet, I felt the smoke in the tip of my tongue as if i was drinking something very flavorfull. Also it was a lot milder compared to the only other ive had which was a Kentucky blend. All in all it was very good and cant wait to try the others


----------



## theromulus

I received my tobacco today. I have always wanted to try a pipe. Just remember my uncle smoking one and how wonderful the aroma was. Now to find a pipe. I'm kind of confused by the ones on ebay, guess I'll see if Walgreens has a corn cob to get started. Thanks for the link.


----------



## IHT

theromulus said:


> I received my tobacco today. I have always wanted to try a pipe. Just remember my uncle smoking one and how wonderful the aroma was. Now to find a pipe. I'm kind of confused by the ones on ebay, guess I'll see if Walgreens has a corn cob to get started. Thanks for the link.


you can get a cheapy dr. grabow at Wal-Mart... if you need any other help with ebay stuff, just ask in that thread.


----------



## IHT

here's a pipe that'll be a steal.

savinelli hercules - it looks lightly smoked, and i have a bent billiard that's very similar. this one is lovat shaped....
no bids yet, but i bet you could snag it for around $20 or less.


----------



## theromulus

IHT said:


> here's a pipe that'll be a steal.
> 
> savinelli hercules - it looks lightly smoked, and i have a bent billiard that's very similar. this one is lovat shaped....
> no bids yet, but i bet you could snag it for around $20 or less.


Thanks for the lead. Looks like a nice pipe. I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

Just signed up, thanks for the link. Guess im in the same boat as a few others, never tried a pipe, gonna have to Wal-mart it myself, along with reading all the stickies on pipes.


----------



## mrme11

I just recieved my box of tobaccos today. I'm good for the next year or two. Thank god it doesnt go bad.


----------



## Warhorse545

Still waiting for mine to show up. But glad to see they are still shipping.

Thanks for the update mrme11.

Stacey


----------



## cameroncouch02

Warhorse545 said:


> Still waiting for mine to show up. But glad to see they are still shipping.
> 
> Thanks for the update mrme11.
> 
> Stacey


It would be nice if they PM'ed you the tracking number from UPS.


----------



## joshua-cr

A UPS package came today, but nobody was around to sign for it. Now I gotta wait till monday.


----------



## Warhorse545

joshua said:


> A UPS package came today, but nobody was around to sign for it. Now I gotta wait till monday.


Dang and I signed up a few days before you did. Well that is my luck 

Stacey


----------



## mrme11

mrme11 said:


> I just recieved my box of tobaccos today. I'm good for the next year or two. Thank god it doesnt go bad.


Just wanted to add a pic to my last message.


----------



## MikeP

I'm glad I stumbled onto this thread. I also am now expecting a package of freebies.


----------



## Funnymantrip

Mine came in on friday, and I do agree, that is a lot of tobacco to get at one time. I came very close to getting the look from the wife before she found out it was free. I had to get rid of the mixture 79, that reminded me way too much of skoal mint which I cannot stand, but other than that this was a great find. 

Thank you.


----------



## itstim

Those sneaky bastages just sent me even MORE pipe tobacco! I thought I was done and I received another package today with the note:

Dear Pipe Smoker,

Please enjoy with our compliments these fine samples of Three Star Tobaccos. We make this fine line of Pipe Tobacco exclusively for Iwn Ries & Company in Chicago Illinois (www.iwanries.com) 1-800-621-1457, and I am sure you will find something to please your discriminating palate.

Happy Smoking,

Altadis USA

In the box were:

Three Star Green
Three Star Royale
Three Star Blue
Three Star Cordials Buttered Rum
Three Star Cordials Cherry
Three Star Cordials Vanilla

Scott, the gifts just keep on giving with this promotion! Thanks again for the reference!


----------



## Scott M

My God...what have I done. It seems Tim may be correct:

*(Potential) Update; *

Same stuff on alt.smokers.pipes;



> .....
> Six more 1.5 oz packs of tobacco, once again
> heavy on the aromatics. Contents of box:
> 
> IRC Three Star Blue (Original Aromatic)
> IRC Three Star Royale (Extra Rich - Non-Aromatic)
> IRC Three Star Green (Non-Aromatic)
> Three Star Cordials Cherry
> Three Star Cordials Vanilla
> Three Star Cordials Buttered Rum
> 
> The letter reads:
> 
> Dear Pipe Smoker,
> 
> Please enjoy with our compliments these samples of Three Star Tobaccos.
> We make this fine line of Pipe Tobacco exclusively for Iwan Ries &
> Company in Chicago, Illinois (www.iwanries.com) 1-800-621-1457, and I am
> sure you will find something here to please your discriminating palate.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> Altadis USA
> ...


I originally signed up in early December, and apparently signed up again later in the month, as I've recieved 2 of the sampler packs. Last night, I come home to not 1, not 2, but 3 MORE BOXES of Altadis origin. I left them unopened, thinking they were of the same as the original offerings.

Further investigation later. Film at 11:00.


----------



## Warhorse545

I got mine in today finally. And well I know you guys said it was a lot, but till you see it in person it doesn't really hit home  It is a lot.


And I am now a proud owner of a All American Made Original Missouri Meerschaum, Worlds Best Natured Corn Cob pipe. 3.99 at the local CVS store.  



Stacey


----------



## Scott M

*Latest Update: *

Looks like Altadis is getting overly generous in thier old age. Several instances where people recieved multiple shipments of the latest samples.

Tried the Cordial Cherry last night, since I thought if they could do THAT well, the rest oughtta be awesome. Well, it looks like the rest oughtta be awesome. Really pegged a cherry flavored burley, instead of a burley flavored with... something other than PG. After letting it dry out for a bit, it packed well, light well, burned without alot of relights, (<2), and had a blatent cherry flavor.

So it looks like I've been lucky enough to get a pretty good stash of impressive tobacco and some pipe bomb making material.

Scott"planswithinplans"M


----------



## Don Fernando

holy COW, i got another package too!

my wife says i need to open a tobacco shop now...


----------



## Jeff

Scott M said:


> Looks like Altadis is getting overly generous in thier old age. Several instances where people recieved multiple shipments of the latest samples.


Yep. I got another package yesterday. This time it contained a brand call Three Star. Still has too many flavored kinds. Wish they would include more varieties besides cherry.


----------



## smokinmojo

Got my multiple packages from altadis today. I tried the "Three Star Blue" original aromatic. Classic aromatic with good tobacco taste. More importantly there was an insert for a pipe special that looks too good to be true. "Velani" pipes 3 shapes. ($20) or (2 for $35) or (3 for $50). 

I hope they are stocked up!


----------



## usedtobesexy

oh my.........this is a ton of tobacco, i could just breathe the aromas the mixture i got is the same as the original post, all the same:
Dutch Masters -Kentucky straight bourbon whiskey
Vanilla
Blue note
China black - fire cured
Midnight smoke
Irish creme
Wild cherry
Rum & Maple
China black - vanilla burley
Fox and hound
Montego bay
Mixture 79
Dutch masters cherry cavendish
China black - whiskey
Night cap
Almondine

Together they are awesome , tho the Dutch Masters Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey does have a place by my desk!!

Get this load guys and gals it is awesome!!

Tressie


----------



## DacularThrasher

I got my first package after only two weeks. What a huge package! Thanks for the link!

When I first started skoking a pipe, I had to BUY a sample box from the Tender Box and it only contained four different baccies in pouches the same size.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Scott M said:


> *Latest Update: *
> 
> Looks like Altadis is getting overly generous in thier old age. Several instances where people recieved multiple shipments of the latest samples.
> 
> Tried the Cordial Cherry last night, since I thought if they could do THAT well, the rest oughtta be awesome. Well, it looks like the rest oughtta be awesome. Really pegged a cherry flavored burley, instead of a burley flavored with... something other than PG. After letting it dry out for a bit, it packed well, light well, burned without alot of relights, (<2), and had a blatent cherry flavor.
> 
> So it looks like I've been lucky enough to get a pretty good stash of impressive tobacco and some pipe bomb making material.
> 
> Scott"planswithinplans"M


Yep. Got the first, all I was expecting, about 3 weeks ago. Today, #2 shows up with the same Three Star selection.


----------



## cmiller

Moglman said:


> Yep. Got the first, all I was expecting, about 3 weeks ago. Today, #2 shows up with the same Three Star selection.


Ditto! #2 waiting for me when I got home this evening.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

cmiller said:


> Ditto! #2 waiting for me when I got home this evening.


Same here. Glad to see a couple more non-aromatics included!


----------



## TypeO-

I just received my sampler in the mail today. It contained 21 1.5 oz. samples. Very nice.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

TypeO- said:


> I just received my sampler in the mail today. It contained 21 1.5 oz. samples. Very nice.


I recieved mine as today as well. MAN thats a lot of 'baccy (dont kill me for sayin it like that)

Havin never tried any pipe tobbacco before, which one would be a good one to start on? I tend to like fuller flavored cigars, what would have a smiliar taste to say a Brazilia or an edge or something similar?


----------



## TypeO-

Shaggy17sc said:


> Havin never tried any pipe tobbacco before, which one would be a good one to start on?


I'm no pro on pipe tobacco. I smoke my pipes only once or twice a week. Right now, I smoke a couple of blends from my B&M. I don't know the brands. I don't think I'll care for the fruity blends like the cherry included in the bundle. Heck, it's a lot of tobacco, and it was free, so I'll give 'em all a shot. I might find something I like.


----------



## joshua-cr

Hmm I never got any of those 3 star blends, or a second box of anything. Hope to get hit again, cause I hate to be missing out on more free tobaccy!


----------



## Mr. Pink

Also signed up. Thanks for a great link!


----------



## Jeff

Shaggy17sc said:


> Havin never tried any pipe tobbacco before, which one would be a good one to start on? I tend to like fuller flavored cigars, what would have a smiliar taste to say a Brazilia or an edge or something similar?


I don't think pipe tobacco is going to be anywhere close to a Brazilia or Edge. In my very limited experience with pipes, the flavor/aroma profile seems nothing like cigars. However, I could (and probably am) be wrong.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

Jeff said:


> I don't think pipe tobacco is going to be anywhere close to a Brazilia or Edge. In my very limited experience with pipes, the flavor/aroma profile seems nothing like cigars. However, I could (and probably am) be wrong.


Well, i guess im just gonna have to find out for myself, just went to the cigg store and bought a pipe....i think its cool looking. looks like a metal bowl inside it though...weird. maybe that means i wont have to break it in (and screw it up doin it


----------



## tetraplegic

*big ol' pile of....*

I checked my mail today to find a package note in my mailbox which was completely unexpected. I couldn't figure out what it was even after getting the package... i couldn't remember ordering anything lately.

I crack open the box and pull out a big ol' bag full of a pound and a half of pipe tobacco! I had entirely forgotten about the free samples i ordered a few weeks ago from Altadis.

...now all i need is a pipe. Any sources for a cheap but decent one?


----------



## TypeO-

*Re: big ol' pile of....*

Check out eBay. There have also been numerous links to some good buys in the Pipe thread. You should be able to find a cheap decent pipe at your B&M ~$20-30. Don't get one from Walmart.

And don't forget a pipe tool/tamper and some pipe cleaners. Only a couple bucks more.


----------



## Scott M

*Re: big ol' pile of....*



tetraplegic said:


> ...now all i need is a pipe. Any sources for a cheap but decent one?


Ebay's a good place to go. Greg and others have made quite a few excellent recommendations. Dr. Grabow has started one or two pipe smokers off well enough. I'll also plug Frenchys Pipes again. Good, clean estates and an excellent return policy.

My :2


----------



## joshua-cr

*Re: big ol' pile of....*

I bought 3 different pipes, all were under $20 with shipping and smoke pretty well. I figured put a few bucks into some estate stuff and test the waters then buy something nice later if I like smokin a pipe.

http://www.premierpipes.com/ has sone Boswell pipes that are around $50 which isn't bad and they look quite nice. I might step up to that myself after my tax refund comes.


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: big ol' pile of....*



Scott M said:


> Ebay's a good place to go. Greg and others have made quite a few excellent recommendations. Dr. Grabow has started one or two pipe smokers off well enough. I'll also plug Frenchys Pipes again. Good, clean estates and an excellent return policy.
> 
> My :2


I just placed an order with Frenchys Pipes today, ordered This one. Have not gotten it yet of course, but sent emails back and forth with the store, and seems like they have excelent customer service, and want their customers to be happy.
So I'll second your plug after you plugged it to me Scott


----------



## mr.c

you may want to burn a few bowls of an english in a new pipe, get it seasoned a little. I burned some Mac vanilla cream in my newer pipe and *yak* did it taste bad.


----------



## Scott M

mr.c said:


> you may want to burn a few bowls of an english in a new pipe, get it seasoned a little. I burned some Mac vanilla cream in my newer pipe and *yak* did it taste bad.


What did you have in it before?


----------



## diet069

Don't forget the old cheap corncob pipe. I smoke arromatic tobacco out of mine. Works just fine. You can find these at Walgreens.

I think Holt's tobacco sells miscellaneous "grab bag" cheap pipes too.

www.holts.com

Nice thing about a pipe is that you don't have to commit 90 minutes of your afternoon. Even if you end up throwing out the tobacco after 15 minutes, it's so cheap that it hardly matters.


----------



## JustAyoungMC

Who delivers this? I ordered long ago and never received it though many who ordered after already have. If it is UPS I am probably out of luck, they seem to not be able to find my house quite often, though I received USPS and FedEx regularly.


----------



## Mindflux

Got mine today, UPS box it seems.

21 1.5oz packages...

2 LBS OF BACCY!


----------



## Mr. Pink

I don't understand why so many forum members who don't even own a pipe are diving into this? Oh wait, it will get you to buy one, won't it...


----------



## WillyGT

My girlfriend called today and said there is a package for me in the mail so maybe its the second one, that others have been receiving . I think later today i will cross the border and get the package


----------



## CAOlover

Got mine in the mail today and shit there is alot of tobacco in their. Its to bad they can't do this with cigars.


----------



## joed

What am I going to do about this -

I forgot about signing up for the free tobacco from Altadis - 21 different 1.5 ounce samples

I won't list all of them here - I'll wind up with CTS for sure. mostly aromatics and a couple not - A few I really wanted to try (fox and hound, night cap, midnight smoke...)

If yo are a big fan of aromatics - go sign up for this - it's a fairly good amount of tobacco, for free - will certainly stretch your cigar budget.


----------



## MikeP

Holy Crap!! A box arrived yesterday. What am I going to do with all this pipe tobacco. My wife found out about it and is a little upset with all the tobacco, even if it was free. I hope she doesn't catch my cbid box that I'm expecting on Monday.


----------



## Guest

joed said:


> What am I going to do about this -
> 
> I forgot about signing up for the free tobacco from Altadis - 21 different 1.5 ounce samples
> 
> I won't list all of them here - I'll wind up with CTS for sure. mostly aromatics and a couple not - A few I really wanted to try (fox and hound, night cap, midnight smoke...)
> 
> If yo are a big fan of aromatics - go sign up for this - it's a fairly good amount of tobacco, for free - will certainly stretch your cigar budget.


Seems to be an epidemic!! Got my package of 21 samples today also. Now, more than ever, I will have to put more effort into suceeding with my pipe!

Of course, if I can't get the hang of it, I can always have a nice bomb package ready made for sending!!


----------



## Nooner

SvilleKid said:


> Seems to be an epidemic!! Got my package of 21 samples today also. Now, more than ever, I will have to put more effort into suceeding with my pipe!
> 
> Of course, if I can't get the hang of it, I can always have a nice bomb package ready made for sending!!


A heads up to everyone who got the Altadis Sampler Package, check the Blue 3-Star Box. There is a coupon in there for 3 Aldo Velani pipes for $50!!! That is a killer deal. You can also get just 1 for $25 which is also a great deal, but the three for $50 is a great way to get a solid trio of pipes to sample your tobaccos.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Millow

Too bad its USA only... if i had that much free pipe tobacco i would definatly go out and buy a nice pipe.


----------



## hunter1127

have 9 1.5 oz packages of pipe tobacco I just received that I won't use; would like to trade all 9 for a fiver of some decent medium to full cigars. Here is what I have: 
Montego bay- flavored w/ New England and jamaican rums 
China Black- Whiskey 
Night Cap- flavored w/ Cordial spirits 
Almondine- almond liqueur 
Wild Cherry 
Irish Creme 
Dutch Masters- Kentucky Bourbon 
Rum and maple 
Buttered Rum. 
all are a black Cavendish tobacco; all made by Altadis. 
If interested, email to hunter1127 at yahoo dot com


----------



## Guest

Nooner said:


> A heads up to everyone who got the Altadis Sampler Package, check the Blue 3-Star Box. There is a coupon in there for 3 Aldo Velani pipes for $50!!! That is a killer deal. You can also get just 1 for $25 which is also a great deal, but the three for $50 is a great way to get a solid trio of pipes to sample your tobaccos.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks for the heads-up. Sounds like a deal I need to latch onto, since I'm not sure if some of my pipe problems aren't related to the pipe I've been using!!


----------



## drevim

Seems I will complete the USA receiving trend. Mine came yesterday as well. Now I just have to learn what the heck I'm doing, and which of these to start with, and I'm my way....


----------



## illuminatus

My roommate got his a few days ago (didn't know it was coming, I just used his mailbox to sign up for it! :r), and mine is at the post office, waiting to be picked up later today... Along with some cigars I won. I'm going to the B&M today to buy a pipe, I'm hoping to get into the pipe thing, as I don't know how much longer I'll be able to enjoy cigars, due to budget considerations. I know that with all the free tobacco my roomie and I have, I won't need to buy any for a long, long time... Looking forward to trying this!


----------



## Suburbahick

Sweet mother of god!

I've never seen this much pipe tobacco before... i thought i got bombed... (I never get packages... so i didnt know if it was someone who i pissed off sending me an actual bomb or one of y'all sending me ciars) I was excited/nervous... i open it only to find a big ass bag of tobacco... im like, oh yea i ordered free pipe tobacco!

very cool and fun though


----------



## Neuromancer

Crikey...I just signed up for this today...how the hell do ya keep it all at the proper humidity? And what is the proper humidity...it's been over 15 years since I stopped smoking pipes and I've totally forgotten what I did way back in those dark ages...Boy Scout motto is "be prepared"...


----------



## illuminatus

Well, from what I understand, well sealing glass jars, like a mason jar is the preferred method. As for preferred humidity.. I have no idea... But I DO know that you should NOT put pipe tobacco in your humi with your cigars! :r


----------



## Scott M

Don't sweat storage. Pipe tobacco can retain most of its nuances even completely dry. Although mason jars are good for longer term storage and aging, I've been getting by with ziplock baggies for the opened everyday stuff without much hassle. 

The tobacco in the sampler comes pretty wet anyway, so I wouldn't lose too much sleep over how you're gonna store it.


----------



## SDmate

Got my box today, looks like I'm in the market for a pipe


----------



## taltos

Folks, if there is pipe tobacco, or unwanted cigars that you will not use, please consider a web site called anysoldier.com that will send stuff to soldiers, sailors, airmen, coasties, national guardsmen, and marines who are deployed. Better to help these folks than let the stuff go to waste. Believe me, they are thankful to even get cigars from the T**word. They protect us, lets support them. Semper Fi. Paul:u


----------



## illuminatus

taltos said:


> Folks, if there is pipe tobacco, or unwanted cigars that you will not use, please consider a web site called anysoldier.com that will send stuff to soldiers, sailors, airmen, coasties, national guardsmen, and marines who are deployed. Better to help these folks than let the stuff go to waste. Believe me, they are thankful to even get cigars from the T**word. They protect us, lets support them. Semper Fi. Paul:u


Good call taltos.. believe me, we take care of our soldiers with waaaaaay better stuff than.. *gasp*.. the "t-word" (haha, that made me laugh so hard).. Do a search for Operation Herfghanistan or Operation Smoking Eagle. It's a good thought on your part, and I'll be sure to check that website out to send other stuff, but when it comes to smokes.. we've got our servicemen covered! :u :u


----------



## taltos

I have sent some good(ElTitan) out on Herfganistan. Just wanted to send out another resource since some folks might be inclined to send out some of the other personal care items that the deployed troops need. Semper Fi. Paul:u


----------



## illuminatus

taltos said:


> Folks, if there is pipe tobacco, or unwanted cigars that you will not use, please consider a web site called anysoldier.com that will send stuff to soldiers, sailors, airmen, coasties, national guardsmen, and marines who are deployed. Better to help these folks than let the stuff go to waste. Believe me, they are thankful to even get cigars from the T**word. They protect us, lets support them. Semper Fi. Paul:u





ClubStogie Message said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


Oh well, I'll getcha tomorrow!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

my roomate got his free tobacco yesterday and we were both in shock with how much they sent him. Im surprised they gave away that much free tobacco.


----------



## leicoolya

I got mine 2day....All I can say is WOW!!! Thats alot of free stuff...guess i'll be buying a pipe so i can try some


----------



## tikipirate

Ordered mine on Feb 20th, got mine today...fantastic deal!


----------



## sspolv

Got mine a few days ago. That is a -lot- of tobacco. Now I gotta start my search for a nice pipe (or resort to a corn cob if I can't wait that long).


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

got mine today! WOW! That package is huge I'm shocked at this promotion. Gotta set my sites on a good estate pipe from EBay.


----------



## Scott M

Latest update;

Found on asppipes this AM:



> The program has been very successful, but due to the number of requests
> by non-smokers from "Free-stuff sites", clogging up the system and
> tobacco going to non-smokers, the Freebie program has been temporarily
> suspended.
> A new process for sample requests will be forthcoming...access
> www.pipeshowonline.com for further updates.


So check back from time to time to see if it's been replaced.

Scott"hewhohesitates"M


----------



## Scott M

From the owner of pipeshowonline.com:



> The current offer has ended. A new offer is being developed and will be published on my site as soon as it is available.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the tobacco they have already received!
> 
> Cam Schutte


Scott"holdingmybreath"M


----------



## PuroBrat

I threw my name in the hat last week, I wonder if I will be lost? 

Might go ahead and find me a pipe to have, just in case


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Ordered mine a couple of weeks ago, and BAMM large box comes a knocking at the door. Must be 20 small bags and boxes. Bought a used Mastercraft Piggrain Leather Pipe ( looked cool at the shop ) for $ 10 at the local shop, now to learn how to smoke um pipe. Wish I had my Pops or Grandpa's old pipe.


----------



## PuroBrat

I hear you there. My dad had a Meerschaum that he Carved himself from a block. It was awesome, was the face of Sir Walter Raleigh. Pleasently yellowed from use. He use to take me to the Tobacco shop with him, I still go back in time from the smells in a shop. 

He lost that pipe when their house burned down at Christmas in 1979. He hasn't smoked a pipe since. But he smokes cigars with me and my brother whenever we get together. Plannin' a fishing trip as soon as I can lay my hands on 3-6 good smokes.


----------



## fitzsmoke

I have this sampler and have made the effort to try some of the less Aromatic blends. I hope your experience will be better than mine.
The Dutch Masters is o.k. for an Aromatic, The China Black Whiskey is o.k. The Iwan Ries Green is not too bad. Fox and Hounds is a passable English.
But....seeing as how Capt. Black is the best selling pipe tobacco in the U.S. maybe Altadis is on to something. Keep in mind there are much better blends available for those who like the taste of tobacco. I can't figure out why Altadis doesn't pouch Count Pulaski? It is an outstanding English blend that they sell in bulk only. The pipe clubs have already banned the leftover unopened freebies from all of their "box passes".


----------



## PuroBrat

That bad huh? I was thinking about buying me a pipe so I could try to get the taste for it. Maybe I will wait on that till I get some good flake or something more respectable to smoke. Or maybe I will just get a Cob Pipe for this dip in the Pipe Puffing Pool.


----------



## Scott M

There are certainly blends of higher quality, careful blending, and subtle distinction far beyond the samples in the (now revised) Altadis sampler. 

HOWEVER... these blends are probably above the level that most pipe smokers get, at least in terms of variety. Sure they're mostly cased burleys or cavendish tobaccos, but consider the first cigar you smoked... a White Owl... Swisher maybe? Probably wouldn't be caught in a TJ bordello with one of these now, but IT GOT YOU INTO THE GAME, which is what the intent of all this was supposed to do, (at least the reason I posted it). From here, you've got a huge universe of options and most of them will have a greater attraction for you than Montego Bay... or you might decide you LIKE Montego Bay and not go any further. But you've cut your teeth on something, maybe found a type you like, (Fox and Hound as an english blend... could have a worse start), made a few discoveries, and learned a little from it.

And get a cob anyway... decent, disposable pipes for pocket change. What's not to like?

Smoke what you like...like what you smoke.


----------



## PuroBrat

Ug, You talk truth with voice of wisdom. I will name you Wise Truth Talker.
 

Good points Scott, and don't tell anybody, but I STILL smoke White Owls and Swishers, and I like em. I am sure I will find something or some things in this free sample that I will like enough to buy more of. I smoked a pipe before, and I just smoked that stuff in a pouch you could get at the local 5 and Dime. Had a Dr. Grabo (sp?) I enjoyed it for the most part. My tastes are a bit more refined now, but not much.:w


----------



## Jeff

Tried the Three Star China Black this morning. One of the better baccys in this sampler.


----------



## Sir Tony

I only got three bags, Montigo, midnight, and blues. I wanted to try more, but what the hell it was free.


----------



## decesaro

I to got mine today they included four samples midnight montigo,blue note and 3 star . I love the smell of the montgo. I might have to burn it like an incense over charcoal if it smokes like shit


----------



## dayplanner

Got mine in too... haven't been hitting the pipe much... and have been avoiding aromatics... not sure when or what I will do with it


----------



## hollygolightly

I just registered for the new offer. Hope it comes before Valentines Day! How long did it take for the rest of you folks?


----------



## Brinson

Look at the date on this thread, seems quite old.


----------



## thewileyman

It's an old thread, but the offer's still active to the best of my knowledge. I registered for it sometime back in the fall and they sent me a tin of Sutliff Private Stock Maple Street. It was a while before it arrived, long enough that I had forgotten about having signed up for the offer. It took me a few minutes to figure out why a random tin of tobacco had showed up in my mailbox.


----------



## commonsenseman

I just signed up for it, hopefully I get something decent.


----------



## Davetopay

I went and signed up in December......nothing yet.


----------



## tobacmon

Thinking of picking up the pipe. I do have a pipe somewhere (if I can find it) and will try something to see if I'm interested. A friend at work smokes a pipe and he said that the rope type tobacco is the boom. Not sure what he is talking about. Is there a way to clean a pipe with household items or do I need to make a trip to my B & M to pick up a few things? Of coarse that will be after I locate the pipe.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Joeluka

I signed up in Nov 2009 and still haven't heard from them. 


Joe


----------



## Commander Quan

Mine took months to get here. I ordered when this thread first started and still have most of the stuff. It's probably still as wet and sticky as the day that I got it.


----------



## Lefty

Once you forget about it, then wait another 3 months and it may show up. About a year ago I signed up for something similar. Eventually 3 pouches showed up, Cherry, Blue Note, and Fox & Hound. None of which really blew up my skirt so I passed them along.


----------



## Stench

tobacmon said:


> Thinking of picking up the pipe. I do have a pipe somewhere (if I can find it) and will try something to see if I'm interested. A friend at work smokes a pipe and he said that the rope type tobacco is the boom. Not sure what he is talking about. Is there a way to clean a pipe with household items or do I need to make a trip to my B & M to pick up a few things? Of coarse that will be after I locate the pipe.
> 
> Thanks for the thread!


By clean do you mean deep clean or just daily maintenance? If you've got some bacardi or similar spirits and cotton balls you can use that to clean the bowl. If you are just talking daily maintenance, I don't think you can find a substitute for pipe cleaners....I haven't anyways!

I signed up - we'll see what happens!


----------



## pdx

I signed up also....now the waiting game.


----------



## 8ball

I also signed up in December. Have not heard anything yet.


----------



## vu2vu

Thanks for bumping this thread guys. In for one!


----------



## tobacmon

Stench said:


> By clean do you mean deep clean or just daily maintenance? If you've got some bacardi or similar spirits and cotton balls you can use that to clean the bowl. If you are just talking daily maintenance, I don't think you can find a substitute for pipe cleaners....I haven't anyways!
> 
> I signed up - we'll see what happens!


Thx--I do mean deep clean and did find it--(the pipe) If you have or know where the directions are posted please LMK--Thx again for your help....arty:


----------



## Arctic Fire

tobacmon said:


> Thx--I do mean deep clean and did find it--(the pipe) If you have or know where the directions are posted please LMK--Thx again for your help....arty:


Pipe FAQ
Post # 15+
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/13541-pipe-faq-101-getting-started.html


----------



## tobacmon

Arctic Fire said:


> Pipe FAQ
> Post # 15+
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/13541-pipe-faq-101-getting-started.html


Thx Joel reading now!


----------



## Rascal

I did this about a year and a half ago. It took about 8 weeks as I recall. This has just reminded me that I never smoked any of it. I have gotten so out of the practice of smoking new-to-me pipe tobacco that I think it ended up in the cellar somewhere.


----------



## dmkerr

I received three samples, all of which offended my palate to one degree or another. I smoked 3 bowls of one blend and could not finish even 1 bowl of the other two.

Free doesn't mean good. It doesn't even mean "without cost". It took my tongue a few days to recover, and I don't call that "free".


----------



## commonsenseman

dmkerr said:


> I received three samples, all of which offended my palate to one degree or another. I smoked 3 bowls of one blend and could not finish even 1 bowl of the other two.
> 
> Free doesn't mean good. It doesn't even mean "without cost". It took my tongue a few days to recover, and I don't call that "free".


Something for me to look forward to. :bolt:


----------



## Scardinoz

I requested mine, I believe, in January but I haven't seen it yet. I'm new to pipes and I was really hoping to get a small amount to try out on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Davetopay

Scardinoz said:


> I requested mine, I believe, in January but I haven't seen it yet. I'm new to pipes and I was really hoping to get a small amount to try out on St. Patrick's Day.


Last fall for me. Not gonna hold me breath. I figured it might be worth a shot though.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

I'm in the same boat as all of you...several months have passed, and I finally got the same 3 blends (wish I had signed up a few years back when they were sending 16(!) pouches! Dmkerr I'm curious: Which was the blend you liked the most?

For what it's worth, here's my reviews of each blend (copied from my reviews at Tobacco Reviews):

*Fox & Hound: *
So...I receive this in a sampler pack (with two other tobaccos) from Altadis, and I immediately notice that this is the only one that isn't an aromatic. Naturally, this is the one that I fill my bowl with.

Out of the pouch, it smells sweet, with an undercurrent of wood smoke. Very pleasant. The tobacco is moist, but not so much that gurgling occurs while smoking. Lighting is easy, as is the first draw. And that's where it all goes south.

All I can taste is propylene glycol. It's absolutely overwhelming. And it's a damnable shame. This could be a terrific smoke, and I'm at a loss to understand how Altadis feels that more of this blend will sell over time with the horrible preservative flavor, then in a shorter amount of time without it.

I'm saddened and frustrated. I love Red Virginia, and I'm a solid fan of Perique and Burley. I'm even developing a taste for Latakia. This is a blend I so desperately want to try...if only I could actually taste it.

Altadis, I beg you: give us a 'companion' pouch without the preservative. These fine tobaccos, and your customers, deserve it. That, or replace the actual tobacco with much cheaper pencil shavings and sawdust and really increase your profit margin, as smokers will never be able to tell the difference. As it stands now, I'm marking Fox & Hound 'avoid at all costs.'

*Blue Note*: 
I received this and two other Altadis pouches as a sampler. I was expecting great things, as I am a fan of their cigars. What I *wasn't* expecting was that these are all drug store blends, with propylene glycol added. Nevertheless, I'm muddling through them (at least one bowl), and I have to admit: Blue Note surprised me, and still surprises me with each new bowl smoked.

This is the first time I have ever tasted a preservative that actually works *with* the blend. It's weird, but it somehow compliments the flavor, instead of overpowering it. If you've ever smoked a drug store blend before, you'll know that there is often an oiliness left behind in your mouth, along with a chemical taste. In Blue Note, the texture still remains, but the flavor doesn't. That's a very good thing.

It's a mild blend, and I have to admit that I'm perplexed by those reviewers who have experienced gummy residue left behind in the bowl. I've smoked about five bowls, and have yet to have anything left behind besides grey, clean ash. It smokes cool, with no bite or gurgle, and the cavendish really shines through.

I can't believe I'm waxing poetic about a drug store blend, but Blue Note is not only a good tobacco blend, it's actually a pretty great drug store blend. In today's economy, it's certainly worth a shot.

*Wild Cherry:*
As I'd already reviewed, with mixed results, the other two pouches that came in my Altadis sampler pack (the others being Blue Note and Fox & Hound), I figured I'd bite the bullet and fill my bowl this morning with the one I was dreading the most: Wild Cherry. I was dreading it because I'm not a cherry fan (in fact, I pretty much hate it. I love cherries, but cherry flavoring tastes as much like real cherries as banana flavored candy tastes like real bananas. Think about it.), and also because the smell coming from the pouch was so strong it was actually a bit stomach-churning.

Filled it, lit it - surprise! Where's the cherry? Strange. The overwhelming medicinal odor coming from the raw 'baccy changes as it burns into a very mellow, fairly pleasant and *mild* cherry aroma. The taste has even less cherry in it. In fact, it has very little flavor at all.

Once again, Altadis has managed to create an aberration among drug store blends; in fact, even the preservative (which should be stomping all over this one) seems to be lacking. Oh, I know it's in there, I just can't taste it.

Wild Cherry isn't a horrible blend, but it's hard to recommend with no real flavor to the casing or tobacco.


----------



## Scardinoz

After reading your reviews I couldn't care less whether they even show up.


----------



## DSturg369

They aren't just sending out the pouches. I also received a 50gr tin of Maple Street... Very good stuff!


----------



## MarkC

Let's see...mine should be here in another three years or so...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Scardinoz said:


> After reading your reviews I couldn't care less whether they even show up.


Nah, give 'em a chance. I'm really enjoying Blue Note, and there are people out there who like the other two.

Hey, they're free. If you don't like 'em after you've tried a bowl, then you're not out anything except a little time (and maybe some Scope)


----------



## pdx

Well I hope this is not it....but....
Yesterday when i got home there was a package in the mail.....(I was waiting on a 4noggings.com order)

But this was an envelope....from a company Dream Castle...they sent me a sample of some Hookah pipe tobacco.....Banana! ick. Smells like Banana Runts 

i think it was this free sample link....Jewels Molasses Tobacco FREE SAMPLE offer.
I never signed up for it....but maybe they got my address from the other free sample request.

Anyhow....free is free I guess.

Has anyone ever seen this stuff....a little baggie w/ tobacco soaking in a brown molasses....

I bet that would cake up your new Mario Grandi....and leave a banana ghost!!!


----------



## indigosmoke

pdx said:


> Well I hope this is not it....but....
> Yesterday when i got home there was a package in the mail.....(I was waiting on a 4noggings.com order)
> 
> But this was an envelope....from a company Dream Castle...they sent me a sample of some Hookah pipe tobacco.....Banana! ick. Smells like Banana Runts
> 
> i think it was this free sample link....Jewels Molasses Tobacco FREE SAMPLE offer.
> I never signed up for it....but maybe they got my address from the other free sample request.
> 
> Anyhow....free is free I guess.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this stuff....a little baggie w/ tobacco soaking in a brown molasses....
> 
> I bet that would cake up your new Mario Grandi....and leave a banana ghost!!!


Check out the Nargile 101 thread. Lots of very good info on these types of tobaccos.


----------



## Coyotero

Jewels is one of the worst moassels on the market, absolutely bottom of the barrel, even for candy flavored stuff.


----------



## DSturg369

I have some of their berry flavored stuff they sent me. Haven't even opened it yet. It smells like a freshly opened pack pf Kool-Aid.


----------



## MattN

I got one of these the other day too. Orange, which is my least favorite artificial flavor of them all. Not even sure what I'll end up doing with this. I have been seriously thinking about going down the hookah road, but I don't think I'd like to start with this.

Incidentally, what makes this so terrible? I mean, does it taste bad, burn bad, gunk up a pipe, etc? What differentiates qualities in moassel?

Matt

P.S. Still haven't received the samples I requested in, wait, January? I don't even remember now when I submitted the request. I think it was early January though...


----------



## pdx

I tossed my sample out....
didn't even want it in the house, or co-mingling w/ my other tobaccos.

although Banana Escudo sounds nice huh? 

or Squadron-nana? perhaps.....

anyway maybe some day we'll see our pipe tobacco samples.....someday.


----------



## 8ball

MattN said:


> P.S. Still haven't received the samples I requested in, wait, January? I don't even remember now when I submitted the request. I think it was early January though...


I submitted mine in early December (I think), and still nothing.


----------



## Coyotero

MattN said:


> I got one of these the other day too. Orange, which is my least favorite artificial flavor of them all. Not even sure what I'll end up doing with this. I have been seriously thinking about going down the hookah road, but I don't think I'd like to start with this.
> 
> Incidentally, what makes this so terrible? I mean, does it taste bad, burn bad, gunk up a pipe, etc? What differentiates qualities in moassel?


It's so terrible for exactly the reason you stated above. It tastes like an artificial orange. The flavor is artifical, cloying, and candylike. There's absolutely nothing of interest there for a person with any sort of developed palate.


----------



## Brinson

I, too, got the orange hookah stuff. Smells okay, prolly tastes like shit. Looks like shit...so wet and goopy...don't own a hookah, though. Prolly not going to buy one, as they seem kinda pricey.


----------



## thewileyman

I signed up many months ago and had given up on it, but I just received a free tin of Sutliff Great Outdoors this morning. Kind of exciting to get free baccy in the mail.


----------



## MrLexus

where the heck is the free stuff button! lol


----------



## jolyrogger

MrLexus said:


> where the heck is the free stuff button! lol


I don't think this deal is still active. But they have not updated their website to take the link for this deal off, So it might be still working but just at really slow speeds.


----------



## RealtorFrank

Worth a try if it's free, thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I got Sutliff Private Stock Blend No. 5

The site says



Altadis.com said:


> Perfect for fans of Dunhill 965. A robust English blend with character. Plenty of Latakia, Pressed Virginia and Burley provide the base.


This stuff is moist as hell...if it is like their aro's, it will take months to dry to a proper smoking level.I think most tobacco is at an ok level to smoke out of the tin, but even this is way too moist for me.

It smells like Frog Morton on the Town and they ain't lying about the Latakia. Thing is like 90% Latakia. I'm not kidding. Its like a sea of black tobacco with bits of brown strewn throughout.

lol


----------



## dajones

Ha! Talk about coinky-dinks: read this thread and, then, an hour later the mail arrived:

Maple Street!

Haven't opened it, but the reviews are great!


----------



## bigd618

Thanks! There's a link for a free sampler.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I got Sutliff Private Stock Blend No. 5 in the mail today too! I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Brinson

Hrm...I wonder if those of us who got hookah tobacco are out of luck on getting pipe tobacco.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Hey Chase, I'll meetcha in Arlington and we can trade! haha


----------



## CTpipe

signed up for this too. with all these sample offers I'm going to have quite a bit to try out before i even have to start buying anything myself


----------



## 8ball

thewileyman said:


> I signed up many months ago and had given up on it, but I just received a free tin of Sutliff Great Outdoors this morning. Kind of exciting to get free baccy in the mail.


I also just received a tin of Great Outdoors. For anyone wondering, I submitted it in early December so it took about 5 months.


----------



## MrLexus

I got a two free hefty bag samplers from that link that was originally posted. It was from sterling tobacco. I will get some pictures to post on here. They smell delicious


----------



## Brinson

MrLexus said:


> I got a two free hefty bag samplers from that link that was originally posted. It was from sterling tobacco. I will get some pictures to post on here. They smell delicious


That was a different thread.


----------



## owaindav

Speaking of Altadis, I went to a cigar bar this weekend and struck up a conversation with the owner. Said he'd had the Altadis people in there a couple weeks ago. I ended up walking out with 4 free samples of blends distributed by Altadis. Blue Note, Montego Bay, Classic Vanilla and one other I can't remember. God Bless people who give free samples!


----------



## Scardinoz

I recently came home to discover a shipment of cigars I had ordered as well as a 1.5 oz tin of Great Outdoors pipe tobacco, courtesy of Altadis.

It smelled quite nice right out of the tin. I was nearing the end of a lunch break so I settled for a pinch in my pipe before I left. It seemed quite nice. I would compare it to a medium bodied cigar. The fragrance seemed to remind me of autumn with plenty of toasty wood notes. I shall indulge in a full bowl this weekend.


----------



## Davetopay

I as well had some Great Outdoors waiting for me when I cam home yesterday!


----------



## MarkC

Well I'll be....a can of the same arrived in my mailbox today. Don't know when I'll get around to trying it, but it's hard to complain about a free tin of tobacco!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

owaindav said:


> Speaking of Altadis, I went to a cigar bar this weekend and struck up a conversation with the owner. Said he'd had the Altadis people in there a couple weeks ago. I ended up walking out with 4 free samples of blends distributed by Altadis. Blue Note, Montego Bay, Classic Vanilla and one other I can't remember. God Bless people who give free samples!


I'm actually quite fond of Blue Note. I think that was the first aro I've enjoyed (until finding Savannah).


----------



## owaindav

Well, after about a month and a half maybe, I got my free sample. A 1.5 oz. tin of Maple Street. It smells a lot like McClelland's Town Topic. We'll have to give a smoke and see how it is.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I just got my sample today, twas a surprise! I signed up months ago like many of you. Sutliff No. 5. I let it dry out about 45 min and I really enjoyed it. It wasn't goopy like I was expecting and it had enough nic and flavor to keep me from being bored. So i am happily surprised .


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Found a bunch of these tins at my local B&M, unfortunately, they are all Blend No. 5 (Of course it would be the one I got for free :/ lol)

They retail for about 11 dollars a tin, I guess. Not terrible tobacco, but I'm glad I didn't pay retail.


----------



## Jojah17

Yeah I got Great Outdoors and Maple Street a week or so ago. Not bad stuff but certainly not my favorites. I won't be ordering more in the future but hey free is free.


----------



## Jessefive

I just got the No. 5 also, haven't cracked it open yet though


----------



## paracite

Just got my maple street today. I was trying to remember where I got this free pipe tobacco offer from. Then I thought, hey I should check here.


----------



## thebayratt

I signed up for this a while back and never got my sample, so I just tried again... maybe it will work this time


----------



## mobarbq

I got my free tin of Maple Street after a couple of month wait. I love the "maple" part, the other not so much. Seems to overpower the taste of the maple. But, I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## EvoFX

haha, mine just arrived, maple street also. i know my friend is putting in his request and from the looks of it. will probably be maple street again


----------



## KickinItInSD

I love Maple Street, probably one of my favorite aro's


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

I got Maple Street in the mail the other day and thought someone had bombed me or something. I completely forgot about this thread and that I'd signed up for it. I haven't fired it up yet though...


----------



## KickinItInSD

Light it up! Be sure to dry it a bit, comes a little wet.


----------



## gibson_es

I signed up a while back and got something. Already forgot... last week they sent me another tin. This time maple street. In not a big fan of alt. Products but I was excited when I got this bcause I love maple street and didn't have much left. They also sent me two things of hookah. Both mediterainian grape so i might be getting a hookah soon.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

KickinItInSD said:


> Light it up! Be sure to dry it a bit, comes a little wet.


Yeah, I heard that. Will do, thanks. Although this weekend I have a couple of new blends I picked up at our local B&M that I'm dying to try and I think those are going to win out. I'm definitely looking forward to firing this up though!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Well even though most of you are saying that you have yet to receive your sampler after months, I decided to go ahead and sign up. I mean sure, it is free!

Hopefully I get something out of the deal so thanks for reviving this thread!


----------



## jfdiii

Got mine this week after a couple months; Sutliff Blend No. 5. It's a decent English blend that I will end up smoking through.


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Well like everyone else I'm gonna sign up and hopefully I'll forget about it by the time it comes in. Then I'll have to find a pipe. Cool. Nobody remind me about this.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Yeah I read all through this thread and they use to give out like twenty pouches of tobacco but obviously they have paired it down to a tin or a couple ounces or something. That's understandable. I just hope I get it within a few weeks time!


----------



## eyesack

Sweeeet! I just signed up hehe thank you whoever originally posted this!


----------



## owaindav

eyesack said:


> Sweeeet! I just signed up hehe thank you whoever originally posted this!


Yeah, Isaac, don't expect it too soon. They aren't in any big hurry. But they do send it, which is very nice. I had just completely forgotten about it and a week later, there it was!


----------



## Stonedog

I just received a tin of Sutliff's Great Outdoors. I'd forgotten about this thread and thought it might be a bomb of some sort. Mrs StoneDog thinks I have a secret admirer. Anyway, there was nothing else in the package. The return address in Dream Castle in Richmond, VA.


----------



## karatekyle

I signed up for this almost a year ago. Safe to say I probably won't receive it? Thats okay. Wake me back up when Esoterica does one of these...


----------



## jfserama

Stonedog said:


> I just received a tin of Sutliff's Great Outdoors. I'd forgotten about this thread and thought it might be a bomb of some sort. Mrs StoneDog thinks I have a secret admirer. Anyway, there was nothing else in the package. The return address in Dream Castle in Richmond, VA.


Haha had the same thing happen to me today. I kept trying to figure out where the hell this tin came from. But it has only been about a month since I signed up, so it didn't take too long.

Now to see if I like the stuff&#8230;


----------



## Nick S.

hmm, I signed up for this about a month or month and a half ago... They seem kind of inconsistant in shipping out their samples... oh well at least it's free.


----------



## Nick S.

I found a tin of Great Outdoors in my mailbox today... sounds interesting, people are comparing it to Trout Stream, which I haven't had but want to try, so I cant wait... Although my hopes aren't too high, afterall this was a free tin...


----------



## biggerfigger

This site is a pain in the rear end to figure out how to use. I would like to get on the mailing list for free samples of pipe tobacco but after 45 minutes on this site I have progressed little. If you can do me the favor of forwarding my information to get some free samples that would be fine. I doubt that I will use this site much in the future due to the difficulty involved.

Joe Odum
PO Box 16421
Alexandria, Virginia 22302


----------



## BrewShooter

biggerfigger said:


> This site is a pain in the rear end to figure out how to use. I would like to get on the mailing list for free samples of pipe tobacco but after 45 minutes on this site I have progressed little. If you can do me the favor of forwarding my information to get some free samples that would be fine. I doubt that I will use this site much in the future due to the difficulty involved.
> 
> Joe Odum
> PO Box 16421
> Alexandria, Virginia 22302


Uh, you don't get the free tobacco on THIS site. You go to the link in the first post, look for the announcement at the bottom of the right hand page that says free Altadis sample and click on it. It took me a matter of about 45 seconds to get to the appropriate page.


----------



## biggerfigger

Been there tried that cann't even find first post


----------



## android

biggerfigger said:


> Been there tried that cann't even find first post


Joe, click on this link: Pipe Show Online | Tobacco Pipe Makers | Smoking Pipe Tobacco | Pipe Repairs, Accessories, Collections

Then, on that home page, on the bottom right side, there is a section titled: Announcements

under that is a paragraph and a line that says CLICK HERE, click on that and it will take you to the form to give them your information for the free sample.


----------



## BrewShooter

biggerfigger said:


> Been there tried that cann't even find first post


android has provided a link. However, for future reference, you can get to the first post in a thread by clicking the First button near the top of the thread. It looks something like this:

Results 196 to 200 of 200 Page 14 of 14 First... 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14


----------



## wolfcub123

Just got my sample today and I have to say I am very pleased.


----------



## x6ftundx

thanks, that took 2 seconds... i don't understand how people can't figure it out


----------



## Machurtado

I got a tin of moulin rouge in yesterday as well. Do they continue to send samples?


----------



## floogy

Let's hope! I'm still waiting for mine. It's been maybe 4 weeks so I still have a bit of time. What did you get James? BTW my grandparents used to have a cabin near Brainerd. Love it up there, spent a lot of summers up there fishing.


----------



## Monday

Just put in a request but given from Adams post I wont hold my breath on it!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

got a tin of sunrise smoke in the mail this week. pretty cool for just signing up.


----------



## Ken Hastings

Bombed by Altadis! This was in the mail box today p


----------



## 36Bones

Ken Hastings said:


> Bombed by Altadis! This was in the mail box today p
> View attachment 40833


I have some of that, Ken. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## floogy

Got a tin of Sunrise Smoke last week. Not a bad mild English.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Got this MD in the mail today. Ive heard that its a pleasant smoke.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Im curious though, I thought the free sample had "16"1.5 oz samples?? I know it was nice enough for the free sample and Im not trying to be greedy only curious!!


----------



## MarkC

No, just one tin.


----------



## SilverStreak

Mason16Filz said:


> View attachment 42093
> 
> 
> Got this MD in the mail today. Ive heard that its a pleasant smoke.


Just got my tin in the mail. Smells very pleasant, looking forward to trying it. I've read that the room note is very nice.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Will its good. I like it but u have to let it dry out really good cuz its so wet and will goop up your pipe if u dont and or will have alot of dattle.

Btw it crackles alot when you light it and throughout the first few puffs then the crackling goes away.


----------



## madbricky

Pipe Show Online

Offer has ended


----------

